# Macromedia Projector has stopped working



## amber_d83 (Oct 4, 2007)

everytime i try and install a game or play the game it tells me macromedia player has stopped working, and then it closes down. Can anyone help me with this does anyone know whats going on. I have Windows Vista.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Which games are you trying to install? You may also want to take a look at this, to stop the warnings from popping up:

After installing Flash Player, Windows Vista initiates Protected Mode for Flash content


Regards

eddie


----------



## amber_d83 (Oct 4, 2007)

spongebob diner dash


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are you playing it online, or is it a bought version? This is an online one:

http://www.playfirst.com/game/spongebobdash

eddie


----------

